# Désinstallation de TeamViewer



## lutins34 (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

j'ai fait récemment l'acquisition d'un Imac et ai utilisé l'assistant migration pour importer tout ce qui se trouvait sur mon mac book pro. Je souhaite désinstaller complètement l'application Teamviewer afin de le réinstaller et avoir un ID différent sur mon Imac. Le problème c'est que lorsque je réinstalle cette application, elle récupère systématiquement la même ID que sur mon Macbook. Pouvez vous m'indiquez la bonne démarche pour supprimer complètement tous les fichiers et clés présentes sur l'Imac afin que je reparte sur une installation propre.

merci d'avance de votre aide


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Dans ce fil, il est question de TeamViewer, logiciel de connexion à distance via le réseau. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## kriso (5 Août 2011)

AppCleaner


----------



## lutins34 (5 Août 2011)

lutins34 a dit:


> -----------------------------------------------------
> Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
> 
> Dans ce fil, il est question de TeamViewer, logiciel de connexion à distance via le réseau. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!
> ...


  Désolé pour la précipitation


----------



## quikmac (5 Août 2011)

Ou encore AppZapper fera l'affaire


----------

